# AskDBSTalk: OTA Tuner Functionallity



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Is the OTA tuner supposed to be fully integrated with and switch seamlessly between the SAT tuners for all functions? After the download (L145) the OTA tuner seems more stable and I can now record OTA channels using the event timer. However, if I try to record an OTA and watch another SAT channel it won't let me. As per instruction manual, access OTA channel thru program guide, channel comes up, press record, channel starts recording, access another SAT channel thru program guide to watch while recording OTA channel, press select, message says must switch to live mode to grant request. If I'm recording an OTA channel and want to watch a previously recorded program, the OTA recording will stop as soon as I start the DVR recorded program. If I start out on the SAT channel and press record it will allow me thru the program guide to access an OTA channel for recording. Using this backdoor method I can record/view both as advertised. BUT if I'm recording on OTA and A SAT simultainiously and want to view a previously recorded program the OTA recording will stop as soon as I start or resume the recorded program. The SAT channel continues to record. None of these problems exist for any combination of SAT channels. It seems that when the OTA is thrown into the mix theres problems. Is this normal? Are you experiencing the same problems? Is this possibly hardware related? Just in case this is a BUG REPORT info as follows. Any feedback would be helpful.

BOOT 120B
FLASH F051
SW L145HECD-N !pride


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm experiencing the same thing, and have reported it through the beta channels.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'm experiencing the same thing, and have reported it through the beta channels.


Thanks Mark
!pride


----------

